# HD Wax is it worth it?



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

As the title says, is HD Wax worth the price or is there better, easier to use waxes out there for less?

I've always been a big fan of AG products and I use SRP on a monthly basis; so any wax will need to go over this without issue. I don't want to spend too much though.

I currently use EGP but I fancy a change and I'd like something with a wetter look that sheets more than it beads.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Easy :thumb:

You get 2 applicators and a micro fibre cloth in the kit, use an applicator damp and very thinly apply the wax, allow to cure and then buff off.

Lovely to use, simple and a great finish - I used it on my white A5 previously and was very happy with the results I got - great depth and shine to it. 

I also found (by chance) if the wax is warm, it softens up (obviously) and it's easier to apply a thinner layer.

is it worth it - difficult to say, other than I don't regret buying it. 

Have recently bought some Auto Allure Reflex wax and been very pleased with this as well...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It can often be found cheaper online than the rrp, but it has to be one of the most durable and chemical resistant waxes I've used. I've always though of it as a more premium version of collinites 476. It seemed fine over SRP but lasts a little longer over clean bare paint. Water behaviour is very good also.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It was the first wax i used and it certainly is durable stuff. I got nearly 6 months over winter, before it looked obviously gone and that was bare paint. Have used it over SRP, which was fine, but it was gone much sooner - about 3 months as i recall.

Lovely looks from it and great beading, but i noted that it did tend to quickly build up a layer of dust on the car in dry weather - maybe other wax's do that too ?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> It was the first wax i used and it certainly is durable stuff. I got nearly 6 months over winter, before it looked obviously gone and that was bare paint. Have used it over SRP, which was fine, but it was gone much sooner - about 3 months as i recall.
> 
> Lovely looks from it and great beading, but i noted that it did tend to quickly build up a layer of dust on the car in dry weather - maybe other wax's do that too ?


Sorry for the noob question, so if you put a wax over a polish it reduces it's durability and longevity? Is that the same for all waxes and polishes? Say Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish with Finis-wax?

I presume the same doesn't happen with EGP though as it's designed to go over SRP?


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

I also was/am a fan of most AG products probably due to the ease of obtaining from halfrauds the same day. 
Never used the HD wax so cant give an opinion but i have used the hi gloss sealant on top of SRP and have to say it does for me, easier than waxing too  my question though is can you wax over the hi gloss? It says you can on the bottle but just wondered if anyone had? Im thinking of trying the HD wax on top of it but not sure its worth a go tbh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd presume by putting hd wax over egp that it'd take most of the egp off or not bond as well? But I'm not sure to be honest!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

iCraig said:


> Sorry for the noob question, so if you put a wax over a polish it reduces it's durability and longevity? Is that the same for all waxes and polishes? Say Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish with Finis-wax?
> 
> I presume the same doesn't happen with EGP though as it's designed to go over SRP?


My understanding is that many wax's contain some amount of solvent, to help clean the surface as they are applied, which *may* weaken or even remove anything you put them on top of.

EGP is specifically formulated to go on top of SRP, so SRP on its own lasts about 2 months in use and this is extended to about 4 months if you put EGP over the top.

I have put HD wax over EGP and it seemed to work fine, although it doesn't really add much.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Q: HD Wax is it worth it?
A: Yes.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Autoglym said:


> Q: HD Wax is it worth it?
> A: Yes.


Haha! You would say that. It seems to be 4x the price of EGP; will the difference of SRP plus HD Wax be that noticeable?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

iCraig said:


> Sorry for the noob question, so if you put a wax over a polish it reduces it's durability and longevity? Is that the same for all waxes and polishes? Say Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish with Finis-wax?
> 
> I presume the same doesn't happen with EGP though as it's designed to go over SRP?


I would generally expect an LSP applied direct to bare paint to last longer than ones applied over any sort of polish. I'm aware that AG have developed EGP to work with SRP, but I would still be surprised if you didn't get better longevity by applying it directly. Perhaps AG could comment on this seeing as they are in the thread?

That said, if you have a swirly car that looks a lot better after some SRP, and you get 3 months out an LSP applied on top of that, or 4 months applied direct to the paint but with much more obvious swirls, I suspect most folks will choose the shorter lifespan and better looks (I'm making up the timescales as an example, I've not used SRP or EGP).

Bilt Hamber estimate about 25% reduction in LSP lifespan applying Finis or Double Speed-Wax over Cleanser Polish vs applying directly to the paint. I've seen two coats of DSW last 5 months over Cleanser Polish, so the lifespan can still be pretty good (BH reckon 6 months+ applied directly). Of course this doesn't take into account LSP top-ups, ie I was deliberately leaving the DSW to see how long it would last, but if I hadn't been doing a test I would have applied a further coat after three months or so.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

It was one of the first waxes I used and I'm actually going to go back to this and SRP on the girlfriends car. There's some marks which will not come out so going to hide whatever's left when I've given it another machine polish with SRP and HD wax. 

I used to use the HD wax on my clio in a dark blue and it was so easy and forgiving to use, water behaviour was great and it lasted a long time, hence me giving it another chance. It isn't too fussy and easy to use. You get a lot of applications out of it too!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You Can Get HD wax on the bay of e for less than £30. Excellent product. As an alternative, I've used collinite 845 and 476 on top of SRP to great effect.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Is HD Wax worth it? Only you can judge that OP. If your paint is perfect, no need for SRP, just put HD Wax then after maintenance washes top up with Aqua Wax or a QD of your choice.

If you apply SRP monthly then consider perhaps UDS from AG as UDS does not need to be topped up with EGP like SRP.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

cargainz said:


> Is HD Wax worth it? Only you can judge that OP. If your paint is perfect, no need for SRP, just put HD Wax then after maintenance washes top up with Aqua Wax or a QD of your choice.
> 
> If you apply SRP monthly then consider perhaps UDS from AG as UDS does not need to be topped up with EGP like SRP.


Unfortunately my paint isn't perfect, I've got a metallic black Ford Focus and it has swirls and scratches, so until I move on to Machine polishing/paint correction I'll have to stick with SRP.

As for using UDS see my post in the AG forum; can't stand the stuff!
SRP and EGP take much less effort.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

President Swirl said:


> You Can Get HD wax on the bay of e for less than £30. Excellent product. As an alternative, I've used collinite 845 and 476 on top of SRP to great effect.


How easy is Collinite to use? I don't want to spend hours buffing it off.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

iCraig said:


> How easy is Collinite to use? I don't want to spend hours buffing it off.


As long as you apply it THINLY and do a couple of panels at a time it is not difficult. Slap it on and let it bake ...... 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Taxboy said:


> *As long as you apply it THINLY *and do a couple of panels at a time it is not difficult. Slap it on and let it bake ......
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


This is good advice for pretty much any wax - although some are much more forgiving than others.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I love HD wax.I like all Autoglym stuff.Queen likes it also :} .HD Wax is a great wax,but if your cars paint has swirls.I think a few others would be better.One with some cut and filler like SRP . On a budget,Auto Allure do some nice kit and they have been deal kings on here recently.

BB


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hd wax was the 1st wax i ever bought.....

i sold it as i moved on to sealants and thought id never wax again.

i also sold it as i had tonnes of it left in a tub and didnt think i could use it up.

i remember finding it a great wax, nice looks,great beading and easy to use and buff off. hated the applicator pads though and the cloth.Cloth feels rough.

I then missed waxing and started buying waxes that was smaller.

I tried dodo juice, - thats easy to usebut not sure on durability and beading isnt great.

then bmd - people raved about it. i think it was awful, didnt like the texture of it.

then tried valet pro beading marvelous, found it very easy to over apply and use up alot. Easy to use though. Beading wasnt as the name suggests though.

So im tempted to go back to hd wax.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

iCraig said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the title says, is HD Wax worth the price or is there better, easier to use waxes out there for less?
> 
> ...


I've never used AG HD Wax so cannot comment, but one wax that ticks all the boxes is Finish Kare #2685 "Pink Wax". Lay it on with a trowel and buff it off a week later, no bother at all.

Really nice finish, massive tin, smells alright if that bothers you, utterly simple to use.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,107,toView_403.html


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

steelghost said:


> I've never used AG HD Wax so cannot comment, but one wax that ticks all the boxes is Finish Kare #2685 "Pink Wax". Lay it on with a trowel and buff it off a week later, no bother at all.
> 
> Really nice finish, massive tin, smells alright if that bothers you, utterly simple to use.
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,107,toView_403.html


Such an underrated wax


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

:tumbleweed:


iCraig said:


> Unfortunately my paint isn't perfect, I've got a metallic black Ford Focus and it has swirls and scratches, so until I move on to Machine polishing/paint correction I'll have to stick with SRP.
> 
> *As for using UDS see my post in the AG forum; can't stand the stuff!
> SRP and EGP take much less effort.*


lol UDS being hard to remove?? :lol::lol:

UDS is nowhere near as tough as Simoniz, try it one day its only £3 in Tescos you will appreciate UDS then.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

steelghost said:


> I've never used AG HD Wax so cannot comment, but one wax that ticks all the boxes is Finish Kare #2685 "Pink Wax". Lay it on with a trowel and buff it off a week later, no bother at all.
> 
> Really nice finish, massive tin, smells alright if that bothers you, utterly simple to use.
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,107,toView_403.html


Oh I like the price of that! Will that do well over SRP or should it be one for when I've done correction and on bare paint?


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't forget the other massive classic - Collinite 476S. Superb value, great to apply and remove - and lasts for months too.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

845 and 476 are easy enough to remove providing you don't apply in direct sun. The main difference between them is 476 lasts a while longer, but 845 leaves a much oilier "glassy" finish. In my opinion of course.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

cargainz said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> lol UDS being hard to remove?? :lol::lol:
> 
> UDS is nowhere near as tough as Simoniz, try it one day its only £3 in Tescos you will appreciate UDS then.


There's something inside me that wants to try this - I know it's hard work - reports seem to say you can get good results from it, but I'm not sure


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

iCraig said:


> Oh I like the price of that! Will that do well over SRP or should it be one for when I've done correction and on bare paint?


I should think it would be just fine over SRP. The thing about 2685 is that it really is foolproof - over on the CYC forums someone deliberately applied it thick and left it for ages in the sun, it buffed off just fine: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10310

Not sure you could do that with Collinite! But then properly applied, the Collinite will easily outlast the 2685. Horses for courses...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

HD wax is nice but for the money you cant beat Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax which will be fine over SRP

Its less than half the price and you get an applicator and microfibre


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For the price, nothing touches DSW for durability, it doesn't like being over applied or left too long to cure though.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just to throw another spanner in... 

I have used G3 Supergloss Paste Wax and that is laughably easy to use - its very oily and soft in the tub and it leaves a lovely hi-gloss finish. It lasts a good few months too. 

Its around £25 at Halfords. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> There's something inside me that wants to try this - I know it's hard work - reports seem to say you can get good results from it, but I'm not sure


Go for it I say, makes a cheap wheel sealant as well. A step-up is FK1000p which is much easier to apply and is a good wheel sealant ( can stand 250 degrees heat).

For £3 everyone should have a pot of Simoniz just not to take other detailing stuff for granted. Once you can apply Simoniz you can apply any other wax though, they are much easier.

I've got UDS (3 out of 10 difficulty applying/buffing), DSW (5 out of 10 but just wet the app pad, apply thinly and don't leave too long) and also Simoniz (10 out of 10 difficulty). All give great shine, you just need Mr Universe biceps with Simoniz lol.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

was my 1st Wax also, came with 2 applicators and a nice microfiber and it's a decent wax, forgiving to use and readily available. however imo Double speed is a better wax, maybe as it's 8 years newer, who knows, I find it to be a great all rounder and cheaper at around £15-£20


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

So I think my options are DSW or HD Wax then?

I've read that DSW is harder to use than HD Wax, is that true and how much harder are we talking? The difference in price is certainly vast too!

I could get lots of other detailing bits with the money saved too!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> So I think my options are DSW or HD Wax then?
> 
> I've read that DSW is harder to use than HD Wax, is that true and how much harder are we talking? The difference in price is certainly vast too!
> 
> I could get lots of other detailing bits with the money saved too!


Not used DSW, but have used HD wax lots and it really is easy to use and can be picked up for just over £30 from Halfords when they have sale on...


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> Just to throw another spanner in...
> 
> I have used G3 Supergloss Paste Wax and that is laughably easy to use - its very oily and soft in the tub and it leaves a lovely hi-gloss finish. It lasts a good few months too.
> 
> ...


Love Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax. As you say, it is ridiculously easy to remove, even in the baking sunlight. Leaves a superb gloss. At least a few months durability.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

iCraig said:


> Haha! You would say that. It seems to be 4x the price of EGP; will the difference of SRP plus HD Wax be that noticeable?


Yes. We believe so. There are additional benefits to HD Wax too, quicker to apply and remove, easier to ensure an even application, also as the wax is a paste it gives a certain degree of fill. EGP will follow the contours of the paintwork (which is why it is ok to use on matt paint)



steelghost said:


> I would generally expect an LSP applied direct to bare paint to last longer than ones applied over any sort of polish. I'm aware that AG have developed EGP to work with SRP, but I would still be surprised if you didn't get better longevity by applying it directly. Perhaps AG could comment on this seeing as they are in the thread?
> 
> That said, if you have a swirly car that looks a lot better after some SRP, and you get 3 months out an LSP applied on top of that, or 4 months applied direct to the paint but with much more obvious swirls, I suspect most folks will choose the shorter lifespan and better looks (I'm making up the timescales as an example, I've not used SRP or EGP).


*That said, if you have a swirly car that looks a lot better after some SRP, and you get 3 months out an LSP applied on top of that, or 4 months applied direct to the paint but with much more obvious swirls, I suspect most folks will choose the shorter lifespan and better looks (I'm making up the timescales as an example, I've not used SRP or EGP).*

That is about the size of it. We don't know the exact timescales either, but we know that 6 months is achievable both on bare paint and over SRP. We reapply before protection fails anyway - why let it go to nothing, we prefer continuous protection :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks! 

I've decided not to go for HD wax this time around, I think the wife would kill me for spending so much on a car wax. I'll probably have to wait to get some Christmas money and get it then. 

I'll stick to EGP for the time being or try some of the suggestions from the guys here. 

If there was a smaller tub like for half of the price I'd consider getting it though...


----------

